# about seeding



## spuggy0104 (Jul 18, 2017)

hi all im just wanting to ask a question i have just harvested and they produced seeds but there was no male could i use them or not just as this has not happened before will they feminised or not thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2017)

HI Spuggy, sounds like your femenized seeds hermied and made some pollen and made some seeds. I don't think they will be feminised but not positive. The seeds may or may not be viable. If they are, they may do the same thing, it is called selfing. They are hermaphrodites.


----------



## RubyRed (Jul 18, 2017)

Bad gene pool.  I would toss them to the birds.


What strain and Breeder?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 19, 2017)

I wouldn't grow out those seeds. Sometimes with Feminized strains, the hermaphrodite trait that lies buried deep in the DNA of all Cannabis can come to the surface. More often than not this "herm" trait will show up in very limited numbers. This is what "we" refer to as "throwing Nanners". These "nanners" are the pollen producing anthers of a male reproductive organ. They are very often difficult to spot as they pop out within the flowering buds and get buried. They will sometimes produce viable pollen that causes a few or more of the flowers to become pollenated, producing seeds. This is known as "selfing" and will cause the herm trait to become stronger. If you grow out these seeds, they will produce MORE "nanners" each time this happens until they become no good for smoking due to seed production.

With any seed/plant there is a small chance of this happening and while many have tried to grow them out, some having decent success, most will only produce genetically weak plants. To me its not worth the risk when there are so many inexpensive seeds to be had online. Just my humble opinion


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2017)

Were these from bagseed?  This is common when using bagseed.

I recommend throwing these seeds away.  The resulting seeds will almost certainly hermy again and cause another seeded crop, with more useless hermy seeds.  In addition, if you grow outdoors and anyone else has a crop close, you will also ruin their grow.


----------



## spuggy0104 (Jul 20, 2017)

ok i will throw them out thank you


----------

